# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Kijk op houding

## peteroomens

Forumbezoekers kunnen met enige regelmaat mijn naam tegenkomen. Meestal in relatie tot de houding en houdingsproblemen. Of via mijn column: voeten en houding.
Er is meer informatie beschikbaar (kosteloos). Bezoek hiervoor drbody.nl en/of posturoscience.wordpress.com. 
Deze laatste gaat over Parkinson-achtige klachten. Een aantal adviezen is echter universeel voor rugklachten.

Zijn er vragen, stel ze dan op dit forum, zodat ook ander NGF-bezoekers hiermee hun voordeel kunnen doen.

Succes, Peter Oomens

----------

